# Glidecam HD-2000 or the DJI Ronin M?



## rigrx (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys.

I don't know which one should I get/buy. I already own the HD-2000, but the DJI Ronin M looks very cool and it would be very easy to achive beautiful shots. Also, you haven't to calibrate each time you choose a lense or the camera. So which one should I buy, which one do you prefer? 






http://www.dji.com/product/ronin-m





http://glidecam.com/product-hd-series

I want to have one for my (hopefully) Canon EOS 5D IV, when it will come out. Else for another DSLR or FF.

Thank you for all your answers! :


----------



## Tinky (Apr 29, 2015)

they are different devices for different jobs, your glidecam is a basic stabiliser, the ronin has the stability but also lets you pan or tilt the camera, you can pan with the glidecam with a lot of practise, but you cant tilt, so shooting a shot of say, feet running from above, or the sky above as you move, isn't easy.

Other things with the ronin is that its two handed, so less strain to use, steadicams without arms are a killer if you are using it lots.

Ronin lets you invert the sled, so the camera is at a higher or lower level, the inverted mode is better for a natural eye level point of view.

The downsides to the ronin are that you really need a second person with fpv controlling the motors if you are doing anything beyond basic stabilisation, and frankly, the cost.

Some of the shots look amazing, but do also bear in mind that these moves are choreographed and rehearsed with professional talent, don't expect your material to be the same straight out the box.


----------

